#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  文學創作特區板主申請

## 逆

對於文學創作的熱愛和為了獸友服務的熱枕，
同時意願幫忙現任板主(基斯)分攤事務及管理版面，
希望能擔任文學創作特區版工一職，
在文學創作及狼板的發展上盡一份心力。

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝逆狼的這份心意，麻煩收一下短訊息信箱

相關說明已經寄到信箱裏  :Wink:

----------

